# Mercedes Dealership Maidenhead Jan 2011



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 24, 2011)

So I was driving home through Maidenhead one evening when I drove past this place and thought I would try my lil Led Lenser torch out!

Google Street View images:












Some of the pics aren't great quality:






Parts counter





Showroom















In the workshop

Extraction pipe





Leather trim samples





New windscreens





Gas bottles





Waste oil and coolant





Honda computer... random










Ah I hope they have Nobbly Bobbly's!





Sales board





A very random door on the wall... 






Hope ya like!


----------



## King Al (Jan 24, 2011)

Not so classy now! good stuff Jat


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 25, 2011)

My old Benz would look at home in here!!!


----------



## Scaramanger (Jan 25, 2011)

What Benzo do you have klempner


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 26, 2011)

A tatty C180 with peely paint!


----------



## Scaramanger (Jan 26, 2011)

Ah good reliable stuff. I have a c250 diesel which makes for reasonably economical motoring for a merc....


----------



## muppet (Jan 26, 2011)

will have to keep an eye out for ya 114 . nice report thanks


----------



## Potter (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks trashed, yet intact windscreens? Also, bit odd them leaving that really expensive Honda Computer there. Going by the regs on that board, it's not been closed that long.


----------



## Caveman (Feb 5, 2011)

Good pics there, especially of the 'Honda' computer. This is actually a Sun engine analyser.


----------



## slacko (Feb 6, 2011)

Potter said:


> Also, bit odd them leaving that really expensive Honda Computer there. Going by the regs on that board, it's not been closed that long.



Those old sun tuners are near enough obsolete now and would probably cost more to move than it's worth as they weigh loads and don't connect to most modern vehicles with EOBD.


----------

